# Osvaldo al Southampton, è fatta.



## admin (18 Agosto 2013)

C'è l'accordo su tutto tra la Roma ed il Southampton per il trasferimento di Osvaldo in Inghilterra. Manca solo la firma del giocatore. Ma l'affare è praticamente fatto.

Sky


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Totti centravanti con Gervinho e Lamela esterni? Il Totti centravanti di Spalletti? Non mi convince neanche un po'.


----------



## Frikez (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Totti centravanti con Gervinho e Lamela esterni? Il Totti centravanti di Spalletti? Non mi convince neanche un po'.



Per me invece farà bene, anche perché alla sua età non può fare più l'esterno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Per me invece farà bene, anche perché alla sua età non può fare più l'esterno.


Per me alla sua età non può più fare niente. Credo sia stato un caso la condizione di forma di tutto l'anno passato.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Agosto 2013)

Puntano tutto su Destro e Totti o cercheranno un altro attaccante?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Agosto 2013)

Certo che Osvaldo se avesse avuto un minimo di cervello, avrebbe potuto avere una carriera nettamente più prestigiosa


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per me alla sua età non può più fare niente. Credo sia stato un caso la condizione di forma di tutto l'anno passato.



anche secondo me ma è difficle convincere la piazza di questo, totti gestito bene potrebbe dire ancora la sua ma non deve essere titolare fisso, la roma con totti centravanti perde in profondità ma ne guadagna nei fraseggi e negli inserimenti dei centrocampisti, però è inferiore a quella con osvaldo centravanti imho, per quello che riguarda destro mi sembra ancora molto inesperto anche se ha qualità e anche lui nonda ancora molta profondità all'attacco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche secondo me ma è difficle convincere la piazza di questo, totti gestito bene potrebbe dire ancora la sua ma non deve essere titolare fisso, la roma con totti centravanti perde in profondità ma ne guadagna nei fraseggi e negli inserimenti dei centrocampisti, però è inferiore a quella con osvaldo centravanti imho, per quello che riguarda destro mi sembra ancora molto inesperto anche se ha qualità e anche lui nonda ancora molta profondità all'attacco


La piazza lasciala stare, inneggeranno a Totti da qui all'eternità, non capiscono che per una Roma competitiva il primo a partire dovrebbe essere proprio Totti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Certo che Osvaldo se avesse avuto un minimo di cervello, avrebbe potuto avere una carriera nettamente più prestigiosa



ne sono convinto anche io, è un giocatore che col tempo è migliorato ed è diventato un grandissimo attaccante, sul giocatore che era quando giocava a firenze e poi a bologna ad esempio io non ci avrei scommesso una lira, in spagna si è formato a livello tecnico ma purtroppo non a livello mentale


----------



## Dexter (18 Agosto 2013)

dovevano tenerlo. ora si trovano con totti e destro che non danno garanzie. di certo il giovine mattia ha una grande occasione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La piazza lasciala stare, inneggeranno a Totti da qui all'eternità, non capiscono che per una Roma competitiva il primo a partire dovrebbe essere proprio Totti.



io ci metterei anche de rossi che non è più quello di un tempo a livello fisico soprattutto perchè a livello tecnico non c'è nulla da dire..il problema secondo me sta proprio all'interno dello spogliatoio se mettio in discussione uno di questi due esplode tutto e a farne le spese è sempre l'allenatore..trovo una pazzia anche tentare di vendere gente come pjanic e lamela che sono il futuro oltre ad essere dei giocatori già ottimi per il presente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io ci metterei anche de rossi che non è più quello di un tempo a livello fisico soprattutto perchè a livello tecnico non c'è nulla da dire..il problema secondo me sta proprio all'interno dello spogliatoio se mettio in discussione uno di questi due esplode tutto e a farne le spese è sempre l'allenatore..trovo una pazzia anche tentare di vendere gente come pjanic e lamela che sono il futuro oltre ad essere dei giocatori già ottimi per il presente


No ma infatti sono in un vicolo cieco, a Roma potranno ragionare lucidamente quando Totti deciderà spontaneamente di liberarli della sua presenza.


----------



## jaws (18 Agosto 2013)

Dopo questa cessione reputo il mercato della Roma insufficiente


----------



## juventino (18 Agosto 2013)

Gran bel colpo in uscita. L'assenza di quest'asino non potrà che giovare al loro ambiente.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Agosto 2013)

Qualcuno compreranno...anche se non mi vengono in mente molti nomi...potrebbero puntare a qualche scarto di chelsea e altre big


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No ma infatti sono in un vicolo cieco, a Roma potranno ragionare lucidamente quando Totti deciderà spontaneamente di liberarli della sua presenza.



non so se è lui stesso a non rendersene conto però per il bene della società dovrebbero riuscire a trovare una soluzione ad esempio la juve c'è riuscita con del piero anche se si sono laisciati male, ma se avessero continuato a mettere ogni partita sempre del piero titolare non avrebbero mai potuto aprire un ciclo noi ci siamo liberati di gente che è stato per 10-15 anni importantissima nello spogliatoio come gattuso seedorf ambrosini, dovrebbero iniziare a guardare ala futuro sono sarà sempre la solità roma, i livelli rimaranno sempre quelli la, massimoa da europa league


----------



## juventino (18 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Dopo questa cessione reputo il mercato della Roma insufficiente



Osvaldo ormai non rispettava più ambiente, compagni, società e allenatore. Per me han fatto benissimo a mandorlo via.


----------



## jaws (18 Agosto 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Osvaldo ormai non rispettava più ambiente, compagni, società e allenatore. Per me han fatto benissimo a mandorlo via.



Se non lo sostituiscono si devono affidare a Borriello...


----------



## iceman. (18 Agosto 2013)

Ancora con Totti? Rotfl


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non so se è lui stesso a non rendersene conto però per il bene della società dovrebbero riuscire a trovare una soluzione ad esempio la juve c'è riuscita con del piero anche se si sono laisciati male, ma se avessero continuato a mettere ogni partita sempre del piero titolare non avrebbero mai potuto aprire un ciclo noi ci siamo liberati di gente che è stato per 10-15 anni importantissima nello spogliatoio come gattuso seedorf ambrosini, dovrebbero iniziare a guardare ala futuro sono sarà sempre la solità roma, i livelli rimaranno sempre quelli la, massimoa da europa league


D'accordo, penso lo stesso. La tifoseria critica tutti e tutto tranne lui.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2013)

Carriera sprecata.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Totti centravanti con Gervinho e Lamela esterni? Il Totti centravanti di Spalletti? Non mi convince neanche un po'.



Una volta che Bale partirà siamo cosi sicuri riescano a trattenere Lamela?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per me alla sua età non può più fare niente. Credo sia stato un caso la condizione di forma di tutto l'anno passato.



Più che caso la chiamerei cura Zeman e giocare una volta a settimana.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Puntano tutto su Destro e Totti o cercheranno un altro attaccante?



Destro è stato un investimento oneroso, chiaro puntino forte su di lui, fanno bene.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Agosto 2013)

Per me hanno fatto bene. Se servivano soldi e qualcuno andava sacrificato, meglio lui che Pjanic o Lamela. Alla fine le condizioni ambientali non erano ideali per restare, il gioco di Garcia non prevede l'uso di un centravanti come lui, e l'offerta inglese era proporzionata al valore attuale del giocatore....Chiaramente poi se non arrivasse nessuno la Roma ne uscirebbe indebolita, ma se la cessione di un big era inevitabile, allora tutto sommato è andata bene ai romanisti.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2013)

Si comunque non senta ancora in giro dire che pure la Roma ha fatto un mercato migliore del nostro, perchè a me pare alla fine si siano solamente indeboliti. Poi chiaro, il mercato è ancora largamente aperto. Anche in uscita eh, occhio a Lamela.


----------



## robs91 (18 Agosto 2013)

Sulla carta si sono indeboliti ma per me faranno un campionato migliore di quello dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

È compresa la controfigura nel prezzo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Agosto 2013)

Tantissimi soldi, buon giocatore comunque, l'inter poteva prenderlo al posto di spendere piu di 20 milioni per quei due fenomeni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Agosto 2013)

mandato via a furor di popolo perchè ha tirato un rigore al posto di totti

bah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Una volta che Bale partirà siamo cosi sicuri riescano a trattenere Lamela?


Beh, peggio per loro.


Jino ha scritto:


> Più che caso la chiamerei cura Zeman e giocare una volta a settimana.


Sì, hai ragione ma il discorso è sempre lo stesso, Zeman non c'è più.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Agosto 2013)

pensavo che alla fine l'avrebbe preso l'inter, meglio così.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sulla carta si sono indeboliti ma per me faranno un campionato migliore di quello dell'anno scorso.



Non che ci voglia molto


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si comunque non senta ancora in giro dire che pure la Roma ha fatto un mercato migliore del nostro, perchè a me pare alla fine si siano solamente indeboliti. Poi chiaro, il mercato è ancora largamente aperto. Anche in uscita eh, occhio a Lamela.



Hanno preso un gran giocatore come Strootman, uno medio come Gervinho (ma richiesto espressamente dal tecnico), Maicon, con tutti i dubbi del caso vale comunque più di un Piris, senza contare che sarà spronato dal mondiale in casa.

Hanno preso un centrale che mi non convince a pieno ma è sempre incensato dalla critica, hanno risolto il portiere, sembra bene dalle prime amichevoli.

Spenderanno sicuro i soldi di Osvaldo per il sostituto. destro è indisponibile, stesso periodo di Pazzini.

Se cedono lamela, usano i soldi per prenderne un altro. logico che nell'ultima settimana l'deve pervenire un'offerta folle per venderlo.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Hanno preso un gran giocatore come Strootman, uno medio come Gervinho (ma richiesto espressamente dal tecnico), Maicon, con tutti i dubbi del caso vale comunque più di un Piris, senza contare che sarà spronato dal mondiale in casa.
> 
> Hanno preso un centrale che mi non convince a pieno ma è sempre incensato dalla critica, hanno risolto il portiere, sembra bene dalle prime amichevoli.
> 
> ...



Quello che vuoi, ma per me rispetto allo scorso anno non si sono per niente rafforzati. Poi certo, l'allenatore non lo conosco e potrebbe essere una lieta sorpresa per loro.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quello che vuoi, ma per me rispetto allo scorso anno non si sono per niente rafforzati. Poi certo, l'allenatore non lo conosco e potrebbe essere una lieta sorpresa per loro.



Peggio degli altri non può fare.

Attenzione a Strootman.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Agosto 2013)

Hanno anche venduto Marquinhos


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Agosto 2013)

Eh ma la Roma fa mercato....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Agosto 2013)

Comunque non esiste che sia valutato così tanto, è folle


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Agosto 2013)

i Saints l'anno scorso presero Ramirez a 14 mil. , adesso Osvaldo a 15 (o 18?) +2 di bonus, non mi pare troppo, ci sono altre valutazioni assurde come Astori a 12 

Per il giocatore è un passo indietro nella carriera, ma magari poi sfonda in Premier, e ha ancora 27 anni


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Agosto 2013)

hanno anche borriello da vendere, non credo resti lui a fare il sostituto di Osvaldo. 

e poi c'è il mistero destro, fermo da mesi. 

i soldi li hanno, ma chi è rimasto in giro da comprare ? gilardino ?


----------



## smallball (19 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Comunque non esiste che sia valutato così tanto, è folle



hai ragione ,gli inglesi lo hanno pagato veramente tanto


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (19 Agosto 2013)

Onestamente mi sembra un mercato intelligente, ora potranno finalmente lanciare con decisione Destro e in più restano dei soldi per un ultimo acquisto.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Agosto 2013)

Assurdo spendere così tanto per Osvaldo comunque. In questo calciomercato ho visto tante cifre veramente folli.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Agosto 2013)

Ma quindi la Roma punta su Borriello? O Totti diventa centravanti?


----------



## sheva90 (19 Agosto 2013)

Che brutta fine... Va li solo per Pochettino...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Agosto 2013)

hanno fatto bene a venderlo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Assurdo spendere così tanto per Osvaldo comunque. In questo calciomercato ho visto tante cifre veramente folli.



se negredo vale 30 milioni osvaldo puòvlaerne tranquillamente 20,non scherziamo...15 sono anche pochi per me


----------

